# Java Server Faces & Google Web Toolkit verheiraten ?



## ~Steve~ (4. Okt 2007)

Hallo, 
ich bastle im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit gerade an einer JFS Anwendung und möchte nun ein paar Features aus dem GWT nutzen. Doch irgendwie hab ich keinen Plan wie ich diese beiden Technologien richtig vereine :-(

Kennt sich jemand damit aus (link, tips..) ?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Steve


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

SEE: https://ajax4jsf.dev.java.net/nonav/ajax/gwt/gwt-cdk.html


----------



## byte (11. Jan 2008)

Du kannst einfach irgendwo in der HTML Seite einen Div-Tag einfügen mit einer (beliebigen) ID, über die du dann im EntryPoint den GWT-Content hinzufügst.


```
HTML:
<div id="gwt" />

GWT:
RootPanel.get("gwt").add(...);
```

Auf diese Weise kannst Du recht einfach bestehende Internetseiten mit GWT-Inhalt füllen.


----------

